# P99qa shooting low



## RedDobe (Feb 20, 2007)

I shot my p99 for the first time and i have a problem shooting low by a couple inches so my question is there a low pro carry adj rear sight out there?


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

There is a click adjustable rear sight for the P99.... but I would not consider it for carry.......

the other option, and most likely the better one, would be to simply replace the front sight insert with a shorter one... which should have come with your P99 in the box


----------



## RedDobe (Feb 20, 2007)

ohh the front sight in there are differnt hights i just thought the dots were diff sizes i never really looked at them thanks for the info rayer: I must have been smoking something :smt033


----------

